# Pfad mit Brush füllen!?



## DJLopez (15. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

da ich an sich noch ein echter  bin, bitte ich um Nachsicht 

Also ich habe mir das "Hotrod-Flames" Tutorial angeschaut, und bleibe bei einem Punkt hängen:

Wie kann ich einen Pfad mit einer Werkzeugspitze "füllen", so wie in dem Tutorial gezeigt (erklärt: "Use the Selection Tool (V) to select all the paths and then return to the Brushes palette click on the thumbnail of the brush we created before." )!?

Oder geht das ausschliesslich mit dem Illustrator?

Grüße,
Lopez

p.s.: Ich meinte natürlich das Tutorial von thewebmachine.com


----------



## extracuriosity (15. Juli 2004)

Rechtsklick auf den Pfad (mit dem Direkt- oder Pfadauswahlwerkzeug, glaub ich) und dann Pfadkontur füllen.


----------



## greengoblin (15. Juli 2004)

Das geht schon so wie dort beschrieben.
Ich machs immer so: 
1.das Werkzeug einstellen, das ich zum Füllen nehmen will 
(Farbe, Größe, besondere Werkzeugspitze usw.)
2. Pfadebene anklicken, damit der Pfad sichtbar wird
3. (wieder auf der normalen Ebene) Rechtsklick auf Pfad
4.Pfadkontur füllen mit ... (das zuvor eingestellte Werkzeug)
Gruss
GG


----------



## DJLopez (15. Juli 2004)

Danke erstmal, aber bei mir klappt eins nicht:

Ich lege einen ganz einfachen horizontalen Pfad an, also von links nach rechts gezogen. Wie bekomme ich es hin, daß die Kontur von links nach rechts dünner wird? 
Mit der "vorgestellten" Werkzeugspitze in dem Turorial kommt bei mir was anderes raus, da wird das Werkzeug nur den Pfad entlang "gezogen". Aber ich will ja, daß das Werkzeug als Vorlage dient (also von links nach rechts dünner werden...).

Any ideas? 

Grüße,
Lopez


----------



## greengoblin (15. Juli 2004)

Hi,
mit "Pfadkontur füllen" wird in gleicher Breite gefüllt. Du kannst vielleicht 
den Pinselstrich zum Schluß noch transformieren.
Gruss
GG


----------



## extracuriosity (15. Juli 2004)

Ne, ne, ne..
Du musst nur in der Brushengine (erst ab PS7 vorhanden) bei Größenjitter Steuerung "verblassen" einstellen . Dann noch den gewünschten Wert und ab dafür.


----------



## greengoblin (15. Juli 2004)

Oh toll - nee das kannte ich noch nicht.
GG


----------



## DJLopez (16. Juli 2004)

Ahh, klasse 
Danke Jungs! Es ist zwar anscheinend schon etwas anders als beim Illustrator, aber ein prima Workaround! 

THX!

Grüße,
Lopez


----------



## TMC-Deluxe (28. Januar 2008)

cool... genau danach hab ich auch schon gesucht, danke


----------

